# Nannie Squares



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking at some of the fashions for this season and am finding tha Granny Squares are making a real fashion statement on the runway. I decided that I would develop a Nannie Square (this is my name for the knitted Granny Square) done on the knitting machine. Here are a few of the examples of the Nannie Squares done on my LK-150. It takes about 20 minutes to knit each one, and I am planning on using them in a vest. What do you think of them?


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful job! Keep up the great designing work.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

They are very pretty. I think they would make a nice vest.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

PS. please show us the completed results.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like those. It would be a fun chore to figure one out with hand needles. Good pictures, thanks!


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty, especially the top one.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I like :!: .. and never imagined you could do nannie/granny sqs on the km. Bookmark :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

They are gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Those are pretty - can't wait to see what you end up making


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Love them. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

What yarn did you use to knit these with?


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I really don't like the traditional crocheted granny square, but this is a nice pattern! I think it would be great for a vest.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Your Nanny Squares are beautiful- should make a great vest!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty and I'm sure the vest will be beautiful .


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

looking great


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful work as usual. Can't wait to see the finished product!!!!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Super job!


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful! Any chance you'd be willing to sell your pattern because I'd love to try your idea. My granddaughter would love something made from Nannie Squares and my crocheting isn't that good.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

they are great well done, would you share the pattern please as they would be nice for blankets for charity.
many thanks


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Really nice and will replace the traditional granny squares to make your vest.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Azzara said:


> What yarn did you use to knit these with?


Deborah Norville Everyday anti-pilling 100% acrylic. It comes in 100g balls and I purchased it from Jo-Ann Fabrics. Wanted to use something that was readily available and not too pricey. Got 7 balls of this color and think it will be enough for an adult vest.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Fluffymahoot said:


> Beautiful! Any chance you'd be willing to sell your pattern because I'd love to try your idea. My granddaughter would love something made from Nannie Squares and my crocheting isn't that good.


As soon s the design is done, I will post it to my Ravelry store for sale. I ask very excited about this design, so I am working feverishly to complete.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That's clever! Love the idea!


----------



## JandiKnits (Sep 11, 2015)

You are a genius! I can't even begin to figure out how you did that on a knitting machine. Will you share the pattern/instructions? I agree with those who have said these are much more attractive than crochet granny squares.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice, looking forward to seeing your project!&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128017;&#128015;&#128016;&#127774;&#127969;&#127769;


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Isabel said:


> I really like those. It would be a fun chore to figure one out with hand needles. Good pictures, thanks!


Oh, ditto!


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there any sewing required to complete each square? I love these but don't like sewing :-(


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i think it would make up a beautiful vest. could you share the pattern with us?


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> As soon s the design is done, I will post it to my Ravelry store for sale. I ask very excited about this design, so I am working feverishly to complete.


Thanks! Please let us know when you've posted in your store because I don't want to miss it! : D I wonder if there is a way to follow someone on Ravelry and be notified when they've added something new. Probably not. Thinking out loud.


----------



## sandys1 (Feb 24, 2011)

They are beautiful, would love the pattern!


----------



## sandys1 (Feb 24, 2011)

They are beautiful, would love the pattern!


----------



## sandys1 (Feb 24, 2011)

They are beautiful, would love the pattern!


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you, this is so well doneand so much nicer than the crocheted squares.Will be checking for "nannie squares" on Ravelry from time to time.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm anxious to see how you did that. Looks like fun.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Your squares look great! Will you share the pattern? I can see all kinds of uses for them. :thumbup:


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Very intricate looking! We need designers like you!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

cute!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

kareb said:


> Oh, ditto!


Your avatar is priceless!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

looks great I can already see the vest, hope you post a picture of the finished project.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

looks great I can already see the vest, hope you post a picture of the finished project.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful! Now if the machine would only put them together.....or does it? 
:roll: I don't have a knitting machine so I don't know really.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

This is fabulous. Can't believe no one has asked for your directions...I am now! Being crochet impaired these would fill a void. Like that you did them on the LK 150 too.


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

Never thought possible. You have now invented a terrific item! These are really lovely! Please post your vest. I would love to see it! If you care to share your pattern, I would love to have it, or if you publish it somewhere, please let us know.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Uyvonne said:


> As soon s the design is done, I will post it to my Ravelry store for sale. I ask very excited about this design, so I am working feverishly to complete.


What is the name of your Ravelry Store?


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

These are great  Looking forword to se the vest.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I will also keep an eye out for this pattern. Yes, please do tell us your designer name on Ravelry so we can see your work. Or, better yet, add the link underneath your posts. Don't know how to do this, but I'm sure you can find out.


----------



## poppysnr (Aug 12, 2011)

They're lovely, would you like to share the pattern? I would like to make some on my new to me 150. You are very clever, gifted.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Great idea. Lovely squares. Be sure to let us know when the pattern is posted to your store.


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful. Any way that could be done 'by hand' knitting?


----------



## Isobella Stewart (May 22, 2015)

hese look great. Any chance of instructions for mk? please.

Isobella Stewart


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

Beautiful! Can these be done on any machine? Will you make a pattern with directions for sell? If so put me on the list for that. I absolutely want that pattern or directions. I make a lot of things for gifts for grannies and grandpas charity. They would love this.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Uyvonne said:


> As soon s the design is done, I will post it to my Ravelry store for sale. I ask very excited about this design, so I am working feverishly to complete.


.


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

very beautiful work. 
I had no idea we could machin knit granny squares. Can you share a pattern ? I cannot figure out how you manage that ?
thanks


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

shirleyrothery said:


> What is the name of your Ravelry Store?


Her store - http://www.ravelry.com/stores/uyvonne-bigham-designs
I think we are all watching for it...lol


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Please post your finished vest. Keep on creating.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

These are really nice. Never seen them before. Looking forward to seeing the finished garment.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> Looking at some of the fashions for this season and am finding tha Granny Squares are making a real fashion statement on the runway. I decided that I would develop a Nannie Square (this is my name for the knitted Granny Square) done on the knitting machine. Here are a few of the examples of the Nannie Squares done on my LK-150. It takes about 20 minutes to knit each one, and I am planning on using them in a vest. What do you think of them?


I don't machine knit so I don't usually look at this thread but I'm glad I did today. These squares are so pretty! Really nice work.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

They are stunning, any chance of letting us in your method of how you did it.&#128077;


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh those are nice.


----------



## Sue Knott (Oct 8, 2015)

I LOVE them. They are far more interesting than crocheted squares (though, I think a crocheted square only takes about 15 minutes).


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

They are beautiful and look like they would make a gorgeous garment. Are there directions for hand knitting these squares? I would love to see the completed project.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Prettier than Grannies. Your color choice is gorgeous. I machine knit and can't see a clue hoe you did it. Please announce when the pattern is available by hand or by machine.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

those are great very pretty colors


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Love your machine knit squares. Be sure to post pics of the completed vest.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Nanny squares are a great idea! Your colors are very nice. Will love to see the finished product.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Nanny squares are a great idea! Your colors are very nice. Will love to see the finished product.


Definitely agree!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd like to be notified when the pattern is for sale as well.


----------



## louisianacooker (Jan 27, 2015)

Those are beautiful. I look forward to buying your pattern. I need to sent my LK-150 to you for training because it does not know how to do anything that pretty


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

malfrench said:


> I'm anxious to see how you did that. Looks like fun.


As I am doing them, I realize that I may have to do a little video to make the process clear. Please give me a few weeks to work out the detail. I am not as quick as I use to be, and I do teach 3 knitting classes per week, and have a regular column (knitting) in the local newspaper.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I am going to try to use it in a toddler jacket using spring colored yarn. 
Lovely colorways have started arriving in the LYS already.


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

They are so pretty. Lovely color choice.


----------



## Floydiris (Feb 17, 2015)

Uyvonne said:


> Looking at some of the fashions for this season and am finding tha Granny Squares are making a real fashion statement on the runway. I decided that I would develop a Nannie Square (this is my name for the knitted Granny Square) done on the knitting machine. Here are a few of the examples of the Nannie Squares done on my LK-150. It takes about 20 minutes to knit each one, and I am planning on using them in a vest. What do you think of them?


They are beautiful. Is there a pattern?


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

retiredR said:


> PS. please show us the completed results.


Here is the completed vest. The model is a size 6, so I know that I must size it up. Just finished writing instructions for this size for the knitting machine today. Will have more sizes ready for the proof reader by Saturday (fingers crossed). Hope to have pattern on Ravelry by May 1st.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Nanny squares are a great idea! Your colors are very nice. Will love to see the finished product.


Here is the finished product. Pattern by May 1.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely work. 
That a pattern I am going to have to get when it's out.
Gorgeous yarn choice too


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

AND VERY NICE TOO. Well done.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

you have done a great job, well done.


----------



## Ayarnaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Very pretty! I'm buying the pattern when it's available ! 
I'll keep checking ravelry.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Fabulous! Keep us posted - and is your Ravelry name the same as KP??


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody know if the pattern is available yet.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't see it in her pattern store in Ravelry


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Azzara said:


> I don't see it in her pattern store in Ravelry


I didn't either.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

the squares are really pretty would not have thought that they were made on the knitting machine


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Uyvonne said the pattern would be available May 1. A few day ago I sent her a private message and I haven't heard back. 

I know how life can get in the way of knitting, does anyone know if Uyvonne is OK?


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I just googled her name and town from previous posts that she has written, and if you do this there are FBook and other info, including a great article in a newspaper that she writes for. Sounds like an amazing creative woman. 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=uyvonne+bigham+trevose+pennsylvania&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


----------



## lin49 (Mar 24, 2016)

Really lovely, how did you do them?


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

wowser! i really like the nanny squares! willing to share how you did it?


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

i think during the summer she runs a small hotel on the NJ shore -so i'm sure she's swamped.


----------



## texas44 (Nov 16, 2011)

lovely. topic is on KP today. we are looking for your pattern. thanks, Linda D


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I hope I see the post when the pattern be om s available! I really like it!!


----------

